# 12 foot surf rods



## buton (May 23, 2016)

my dad used to buy all the equipment long time ago and i was never aware of the fishing rod brands. For reel he only used Penn 850 ss

since i am moving closer to surf fishing, it is time to buy my equipment.

I did a house hunting trip to houston last week and i was able to go to bass pro on katy and i went to the salt water fishing part and i didnt see any. Big fishing rods.

i remember my dad had fishing rods that were 3 pieces and they were big. The only thing i could find on bass pro were some 2 pieces rods.

Also the diameter of the blanks where the reel sits where kind of small compare to my dads. Did technology evolved and now the the rods are skinny but stronger?

what are you guys using now?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What are you fishing for? I have several surf rods and they are all different. I have a couple of 11ft surf rods that are two pieces and they work just fine. I bought a 11ft Ocean Master from Bass Pro and its been pretty good. I have it paired up with a Daiwa Sealine x30.
Its good for small sharks and bulls. I also have some FTU surf rods and a couple of Custom rods that are 1pc but its easier to travel with the 2pc.


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1982722


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

buton said:


> my dad used to buy all the equipment long time ago and i was never aware of the fishing rod brands. For reel he only used Penn 850 ss
> 
> since i am moving closer to surf fishing, it is time to buy my equipment.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the area, and to the forums!
When I was last at BPS in Katy (February) they had a number of rods for the surf. Okuma, Ocean Master, Ugly Stick, Penn. I think they may have had St Croix as well, but can't be sure. They went all the way to 15 foot, 3-piece rods, but most were 2-piece, and 8 to 12 foot. While I've been a big fan of Penn products over the years, I've been disappointed by the Prevail line of surf rods. They had a bad run of Fuji guides and I've lost three ceramic inserts. I haven't tried their Battalion line of rods, but they feel like they are well made.

The link provided above mentions Breakaway rods. My brother has one, and he can reach places in the surf from the shoreline that I cannot when I walk out into the water. I know there's a lot more to it than just the rod (reel, spool brake, line, technique) but that rod sure isn't hurting him!


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

I just bought a 2 pc. 12' Carolina Cast Pro. Looking forward to using it this fall. Look them up


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*12' Surf Rod ????*

The rods that you Dad used were almost surly 100% Fiberglass.

Most surf rods today have several different components; Fiberglass,
Graphite, Carbon fibers and a couple more that don't come to mind.

These composites are almost always smaller/lighter weight than older
rods.

There are several different brands which are not "Cheap Rods", I
consider Shakespere Ugly Sticks the Bottom of the list...I have 
4 myself (of the 15 surf rods I own).

I would also suggest you consider buying 11' rods in stead of 12'...
There are some Beach Front Piers that will not allow rods longer that
11'....The difference in the action is so small that you will never know.

My $0.02...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

This is great information... Thank you


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have several surf rods in my arsenal, and the 12' two piece Ugly Stick is hands down the fish getter most trips. Sometimes I put a Trinton 200 on it, sometimes my Special Senator 4/0.
It's heavy and has a soft tip, but by golly it catches fish every time.
Bigfost, Bill and myself used it today below the Livingston dam to put a hurting on the striped bass.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I have several surf rods in my arsenal, and the 12' two piece Ugly Stick is hands down the fish getter most trips. Sometimes I put a Trinton 200 on it, sometimes my Special Senator 4/0.
> *It's heavy and has a soft tip*, but by golly it catches fish every time.
> Bigfost, Bill and myself used it today below the Livingston dam to put a hurting on the striped bass.


No matter how long, a stiff broom stick doesn't help you as much on distance as a rod that will bend and help you.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

I live in Katy, last year I bought an 11' Ocean Master $150 and this year I bought a 12' Breakwater $100. Both are good rods.

I have my Penn 555gs on the OM and 545gs on the BW.


----------

